# New 50" Plasma, worries of burning



## snedie (Feb 9, 2008)

So, after doing a couple hundred hours on a local poultry farm I just bought a new 50" Plasa screen. I play xbox a lot on it, but every so often I notice ghost images on the black screen that appears when I shut off my xbox.

I run the built in "Screen wash" program (white/black bars moving right to left) and it gets shut of these images. But will this always work, or could I eventually damage the screen by using the xbox to much?

Reading through forums has mearley confused me more, as some people say "Burn-in" is not an issues these days unless an image is left on the screen for say 24h and others say just an hour or two can leave a permenant mark.

All thoughts welcome ray:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Firstly make sure the TV's brightness is not maxed. Factory settings are often junk and cause more problems than the customers would like. Second, does it have something called pixel orbit? It's a feature that "swirls" the picture over nearby plasma elements to prevent burn it but at the cost of sharpness.

Plasma and CRT technologies are most prone to burn in while LCD and DLP are almost 100% immune, DLP especially because it's just a fancy mirror.


----------



## snedie (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi,

Thank you for the reply. I reduced the brightness down to 55 and contrast to 48, and increased the backlight a touch to make the screen a little brighter.

After playing modern warfare 2 for an hour the ghosting effect was remarkable less visable.

Thanks


----------

